

Breaking News (Regretsy & PayPal) - kmfrk
http://www.regretsy.com/2011/12/06/breaking-news/

======
kmfrk
I found this part a little weird:

    
    
        >In the meantime, Paypal has issued a statement saying
        they have made a donation and they are working with me,
        but I have not spoken to anyone yet. I will let you know
        when I do.

